# Science fiction / Roads & Projects



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Name of this topic might sound weird but I will explain 

You can post here your concepts of roads and solutions... your dreams or ideas which probably will never happen :banana:

Crisis in Central Europe is getting more and more difficult. Clever and cheeky politicans from Austria come with an idea of creating Austrian Empire... good network of spies and massive investments in teaching German language in last 20 years have effect. It will make easier the creation of new major power in Europe. The Austrian Empire will consist of Austria, Czechia, Slovakia, Hungary, Croatia, Slovenia and Bosnia :nuts: Tired nations prefer the economical power rather than independence so they go along with this idea, especially Balkan nations who still remember the war. They see this soultion as a chance for better life, new proud identity instead of doom and post-jugoslav social trauma 

ok, ok sound bit weird but it's a little background...

Road network needs to be unified, obviously Austria as a dominating country, the Empire takes the Austrain nummeration and signage ! :cheers:

What priorities should have brand new, huge network ! And how to re arrange the number scheme ? 

Come up with ideas ! I will post a map later

Andf feel free to post your own invented visions :nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Mateusz, you're nuts. :lol:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, I play too much strategic games from Paradox like Hearts fo Iron II or Victoria and I am interested in alternative history

Austrian signange might be not best in the world but that's the cost for road users in new state.

Also cities names will be changed  For example, Laibach, Marburg, Agram, Prag and Pressburg


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Wonderful. Can't wait to continue participating in this discussion. :lol:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd love to see one A4 from Amsterdam to Belgium - pure science fiction though hno:

Especially this part is desperately needed.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

@ Verso: Why are you so sarcastic. I mean, we discuss overhere on this subforum how bad a road is, how good and what has to change. I think it's an excellent idea to show your suggestions etc.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Timon91 said:


> I'd love to see one A4 from Amsterdam to Belgium - pure science fiction though hno:
> 
> Especially this part is desperately needed.



Ye. My suggestion is. Make use of tunnels. I know, it's expensive, but good for the environment and noise pollution. A tunnel under the Kethel neighborhood in Rotterdam and an interchange near Vuurbaken. Strange names but still  That's the way I would do it.


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

i think there was one countryman of yours who ad the same idea, i think he came from upper Austria. Are you from upper Austria as well?


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

I would have liked it if Cape Town's city planners in the middle of last century had included a freeway to Kommetjie in their plans. I've even come up with some ideas for a route it could take; it would start as the unfinished Table Bay Boulevard flyovers in the CBD, then turn south as Southern Boulevard (2x3) and head through the inner western suburbs up the mountain (this would require extensive bulldozing).

After a full diamond interchange at what is now the intersection between Kloof Nek Road, Camps Bay Road and Tafelberg Road, it would become Hout Bay Freeway (still 2x3), with a lot of cuttings and viaducts along the side of the mountain to allow for a design speed of 100 km/h. The last section of this road would be twin tunnels, emerging near Hout Bay Road (M63) and coming to a full diamond interchange with Victoria Road in Hout Bay.

Then it would become 2x2, entering another pair of tunnels called Chapman's Peak Tunnels, carrying it under the narrow, windy (and now tolled) Chapman's Peak Drive. These tunnels would emerge in time for an interchange with Noordhoek Road in Noordhoek.

It would then become called Kommetjie Freeway, running through the dunes at Noordhoek Beach (but far enough away from the sea to keep the beach as beautiful as it is). A new road could be built to provide access to the freeway from Sun Valley, and then it would come to a full diamond at Kommetjie Road (M65). The freeway would run along an upgrade of what is now Swartklip Road (M82), before ending in a seamless connection with Main Road (M65).

This whole thing would have the route number M6, and the present day M6 road would have to be renumbered to something else.

Here is a map I created a couple of months ago in Inkscape (using OpenStreetMap imagery as a starting point), showing the first section of the road (Southern Boulevard):










I have had some other ideas for freeways in Cape Town, including the M12 Stellenbosch Freeway and a realignment of the R27 to an enormous viaduct over Table Bay between Paardeneiland and Table View, but I'll describe those in more detail some other time.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

That's what I mean 

People don't have to follow my complicated example 

I made a map based on Google maps. Just I am stuck how to sort out numbering for national and local roads, also I might come up with some fancy names for town and cities for example Neue Krone instead of Kosice ^^ 

Stay tuned, more sensations to come soon :cheers:
And I am totally fine, I don't some anything else excepting Marlboro lights :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ni3lS said:


> @ Verso: Why are you so sarcastic. I mean, we discuss overhere on this subforum how bad a road is, how good and what has to change. I think it's an excellent idea to show your suggestions etc.


Nah, it's fine, I just didn't know what else to say on his brilliant Austro-Hungarian idea. :lol:

A science fiction of sort is I'd like to see a more direct motorway between Maribor and Vienna, bypassing Graz completely.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

A map for future infrastructure of the Empire 

BTW, UE collapsed in my version so no Schengen etc. good old borders and checks come back :cheers:










Enjoy ! 

In next versions I might come up with new numbering scheme and other details


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

Why don´t you change the name of Budapest t sound more german like Budberg or something.


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

Why not also include Carpathian Ruthenia, Vojvodina and Transylvania? Would look more like the historical Austrian Empire.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Bosnienburg :lol:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

The Knowledgeable said:


> Why not also include Carpathian Ruthenia, Vojvodina and Transylvania? Would look more like the historical Austrian Empire.


Ukraine doesn't want to give it to Austrian Empire.

Serbia and Romania said that they will carry on miliitary action if Empire will be coming up with ideas of taking away Transylvania or Vojvodina, sabotating on their territory :banana:

Many people from new Empire ran away as refugees to United Kingdom, USA and scandinavian countries so situation slightly calmed.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

dubart said:


> Bosnienburg :lol:


Didn't even notice that. :lol:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Ban.BL said:


> Why don´t you change the name of Budapest t sound more german like Budberg or something.


Buda was called "Ofen" in german.

To be exact,both Ofen and Pest means the same,although one in german,and the other in slavic language. I think furnace or cave,or something like it.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Verso said:


> Maribor and Vienna


hno: Marburg und Wien


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Modern signage of Austrian Empire


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Will the Kaiser be interested to invest in this project?
http://www.ilpontesulladriatico.it/


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Whole Europe is scared of the Empire, excepting Russia but the Empire keeps the good relations with other countries excepting Serbia (several beatings Imperial citizens by Serbians on border crossings and in Belgrade) 

BTW, I keep to more realistic things at the moment rather this mega bridge 

Motorways

A100 Wiener Autobahnring 
A10 Salzburg-Villach-Laibach-Agram-Linde 
A1 Salzburg-Linz-Wien-Raab-Budberg-Neustadt- Bereg (A/UA)
A7 Prag-Budweis-Linz 
A5 (PL/A)Oberlinde-Brunn-Wien

I will post some numbers tommorow


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

i see this Kiasertum will not last long.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Mateusz said:


> No they won't. In order to raise the defence potential, after the ellection parliament and Kaiser will work towards the development of nuclear weapons or buying them for defence purposes in case of a military threat on Empire's territory


Once I've seen a map that said that becuase we have a nuclear power plant,we are classified as a nation capable of producing A-bombs...well yes,we can always turn ourselves into a big crater with the power plant.


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

Believe it or not, I've also played with the idea during long winter nights...

Motorway & Expressway network of the Empire and the neighbouring countries:









:cheers:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

^^THAT is science fiction.


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

My fiction is a 2nd southern budapest bypass:



this would be useful to move the significant transint traffic a little bit farther from the city... (M5-M0-M1 is part of the IV corridor...) 

furthermore it could give a new connection to the csepel island, and an alternative route of the M0 south in case of emergencies and reconstruction works...


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

This is a plan for BiH motorway network, but i think it classifies for science-fiction section


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Sarajevo could be translated as Saraisteinochse. :lol:


----------



## Michu33 (Jul 30, 2008)

Michu33 said:


> Po II WŚ granice Polski bardzo się zmieniły. Zostały odzyskane ziemie zachodnie należący wówczas do Niemiec oraz Prusy, Ziemia Wileńska została oddana Litwie. Na spotkaniu na Jałcie Polska została oddana w ręce USA dzięki czemu i ona została objęta Planem Marshalla. Duża ilość pieniędzy poszła na odbudowę zniszczonych miast wojną, lecz pewna część została przekazana na rozbudowę infrastruktury drogowej na terenie całego państwa. Miało to polepszyć rozwój gospodarczy kraju. Ówczesny rząd uznał, że należało by wybudować sieć dróg szybkiego ruchu (obecnie autostrady) łączące największe miasta w Polsce. Ministerstwo transportu i drogownictwa zaprojektowało takie drogi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Michu33 said:


> Drogę DW801 zamieniono na DK61 a w ciągu obwodnicy Karczewa na S61:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A bit exaggerated to have all Autostradas at 2x3 minimum, but strictly speaking the network is very well thought of.


----------



## mati162c (Oct 8, 2008)

BND said:


> Believe it or not, I've also played with the idea during long winter nights...
> 
> Motorway & Expressway network of the Empire and the neighbouring countries:
> 
> ...


damn, were have u found this^^ map???????????
it looks like before I World War, or something...


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Oktober 1898


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

The new Imperial Parliament is under construction and new chosen representatives will soon work here. As statistics says, the biggest chance for victory has the Progress Party which represents liberal views for economy and more conservative for social matters 

Ministry of Unity (Ministerium des Einigkeit) with Heinz Potaschke at the top, presents some new proposals for town names across the whole Empire, there are several debates and citizens most of the time are happy with new policies. This includes changes on new road signs which will not be bilingual as promised before. 

More Imperial Times updates soon :banana::cheers:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

More updates soon


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Science Fiction: name all towns and cities in the Austrian empire after Australian towns, cities and suburbs; name all freeways after Australian freeways!!!!!!

eg. Wien-Praha can become Melbourne-Sydney and the link will be Hume Fwy.

eg. Wien-Bratislava can become Melbourne-Geelong and the link will be Princes Fwy

eg. Budapest-Split can become Adelaide-Darwin and road will be known as Stuart Hwy.


and the official language will be ENGLISH....


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

During 1980 our great leader promised this motorway network by the year 2000:










As of June 2010 we have this motorway network:










*Red* - completed
*Orange* - u/c
*Blue* - *SF*


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Our leaders in Poland back in the days also promised a lot but little was done however 1985 motorways & expressways plan look pretty much like a current one


----------



## vectom (Feb 19, 2009)

Serbia then re-started the old business that made it so powerful in 19th century - exporting pigs and pork products to Austrian empire.
Starting this nationally important export business, suddenly all the Serbian citizens left their jobs and started feeding pigs. Exports of high quality Serbian pork to hungry and ugly fat Austrians with mustaches made Serbia regional superpower in a quick time. Therefore, Serbian infrastructure minister, eternally young Milutin Mrkonjic, invested only a few percents of incomes from pig selling into Corridor 10, 11, 12, ... , 1056, and counting.. Soon, it became boring that we have so many roads, so we started supporting Serbian people outside of mainland Serbia, and by having our army stronger, we Serbians took over northern parts of Kosovo&Metohija that are still inhabitated by Serbs. Montenegro again rejoined us, and Srpska was always ours. Timisoara Serbs proclaimed reunification with Serbia, but giving very good relations with Romania in a union against Austrian Empire hegemony, and also trade union between the two (Romania exports carts and cattle, high quality done by their local gypsies, while Serbia stays on pigs and pork meat), Timisoara is still in Romania, but has very special relations with the Serbian axis. 
As Serbia didn't change into totalitarism, the rest of Kosovo&Metohija stays out as an independent state, but nobody cares in Serbia. The real problem here are Albanians, who are mostly muslims, so pork business isn't so good over there.
Anyway, after getting 1579+ corridor finished as a full motorway, Serbs got so bored so they started building airports. 
Nowdays, no one wants to use motorways anymore, so they are only for local kids to learn to drive a car so they can play Need For Speed on their PCs. Millions of tourists who visit Serbia every year in a search for good pork meals are mostly landing down via airports.
The official mascotte of Olympic Games to be held in Serbia will be little pig, national symbol.
Long live Austrian Empire, as long as they love Serbian pork.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Real concrete desert here !


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

dubart said:


> Will the Kaiser be interested to invest in this project?
> http://www.ilpontesulladriatico.it/
> 
> []http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/176/izrezak.jpg[/IMG] []http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6513/izrezak2.jpg[/IMG]


Interesthing idea, but why no from arround Molinella to near Potirna and from there another to continent?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Mateusz said:


> Real concrete desert here !


Please don't act like those ignorant greenies...

7,000 km of 2x2 motorway = 7,000 km * 3,5m*6 = 147 km² of pavement or 0.17% of Serbian land area.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Can I introduce another scenario here?

Let's suppose the South (or to be more precise, the Confederacy) had won the American Civil War.

Suppose that the 11 states that seceded in the real world thus end up in a separate country called the Confederate States of America, and that the U.S. otherwise remains intact (that the 23 then-existing states that remained in the U.S. remain in it to this day; that the western territories remain in U.S. possession and eventually become states; that the northwestern part of Virginia breaks off and becomes West Virginia, remaining in the U.S.).

Assume that relations between the U.S. and C.S. soon became peaceful, so that you have the normal amount of commerce between neighboring countries....

What would the U.S. and C.S. highway systems look like? Consider matters like the fact that massive areas of northern Virginia would not have become suburbs of Washington, consider whether the Confederacy would have a national highway system at all - since the states' rights ideology that led (in part) to the Confederacy opposed spending federal money on what was called in the early 19th century "internal improvements" - there was indeed states-rightist opposition to the National Road around 1810....


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a book idea I'm working on called the Forbidden Zone of Lilliput about normal humans from Earth colonizing a far off planet that is 20 times bigger than earth and where all the creatures and things are ten times bigger than on Earth to where it's like they are living in a giant train set as model railroad people. 

What the idea is based off of is that on Earth what has allowed us to take over the place so easily is our size in relation to many other things on earth we are larger than most animals and our heavy machinery is also large enough to a point where we can easily knock down a mountain or build a good sized bridge to cross anything that the land might throw at us. But in the case of the planet that the main characters in the story line live on that is not the case in that what would normally be rock that would be three feet cross that could easily be moved out of the way with one of our bulldozers that same rock would appear 20 times bigger making it far harder for us humans to take control the planet. In fact the animals too are ten times bigger so instead of us dominating the place the humans are forced to live behind sections fenced off with giant fences and live in very crowed cities in habitual zones on the planet which are sections of the planet which are not infested with giant creatures or extrema mountainous geology or are simply to dry to support anything. 

The story centers around a humanoid who crash lands on the planet and she is captured by normal sized humans and instead of being viewed as a weapon or a hero like Gulliver was in the original book idea. She is forced to use her size to help the Lilliputians build O scale highways and railroads or work on transmission line projects as part of a small work crew who helps the Lilliputians expand the habitual areas the giant planet referred to as the Drylands. In exchange for helping them build and maintain the growing highway and railroad network across the planet she is given food and water and allowed to live in the safety of the system of giant fences that keep the nightmarish creatures out from the outside of the fences known as the forbidden zone.

The next main character centers around a human streetcar driver named Lotto who lives in one of the other towns around the major cities, He drives commuters to work every day in into the major cities in a 1930's like Interurban streetcar down a rail lane that looks like a common us streetcar system. It shows how he and the rest of the humans feel about the killer giant creatures that live on the planet and about how good helpful giants that help the humans live on the Drylands planet How his world is set up is that he also is dealing with the rise of the freeway systems and how he could lose his streetcar line and his job to the ever growing freeway systems between the cities on the plant. This idea is based off the rise of the highways in 1940's and 1950's US cities when many streetcar lines where ripped up to make way for cars.

The highway network in the book sort of looks like the highways in LA during the 1940's when the streetcar systems and the highways where battling it out with one another this is the urban parts where tens of millions of commuters and bulk of the city people live. Most people would feel quite safe there and have forgotten about the dangerous of the forbidden zone outside of the fences. The towns and villages and farms that are near the fence next to the forbidden zone look like the remote paved two lane roads in the desert southwest of the united states. This is where things can get very strange in that it's not uncommon for giant creatures that live on the planet to break though the fences and attack these other villages and rip up the road and railroad systems in the other parts. Which means the defense forces and the road repair units quickly have to fight off the giant monsters and rebuild the damaged highways and also expand the network to open up more habitual land for everyone.


----------

